# Too crazy at the cans!



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Tried around d can and niagara reef but just to much arguing and yelling, nobody willing to move an inch. They can see you can't turn with another boat right next to you but they just don't care. Had to get away from everybody just not worth the hassle. Made a move north to just west of middle bass and found a nice school and worked them for a few hours. Bandits and Renosky's 60-80 back did all the damage. Speed was 1.6-1.8. Had a blast, without another boat in site!


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## slapjaw (May 7, 2011)

Nice work decoy hound


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Its a big lake . Lots of fish out there even in spots that are not packed solid with boats. It more enjoyable to listened to the Saturday verbal fights on the radio then to be in them. I heard plenty today on the radio.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

good job decoy.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

island troller said:


> Its a big lake . Lots of fish out there even in spots that are not packed solid with boats. It more enjoyable to listened to the Saturday verbal fights on the radio then to be in them. I heard plenty today on the radio.


Your right it was non stop bickering on the radio, I hear enough of that during the fall brawl! If I see that another is getting squeezed and all I have to do is turn a little so everyone has room to pass I do it, common curtesy but not those people today. Just didn't want to deal with it on such a beautiful day, we had a blast fishing today all by ourselves!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice work. Looks like that bandit had some special alterations. I like that too. 

You brought back a flood of memories about that area in 90s. 

Thanks.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

That's why I backed out on going today. Didn't wanna deal with the crowds and Buddy backed out last min so I didn't wanna do it solo. Heading to skeeter instead


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

Erieangler51 said:


> That's why I backed out on going today. Didn't wanna deal with the crowds and Buddy backed out last min so I didn't wanna do it solo. Heading to skeeter instead


big tourney at mosquito today stay away from the causeway ramp


----------



## Bluegillford (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah, it was a zoo out there yesterday, Ended up getting away from the mass of boats around niagra as well, and limited the boat on dhj 12's 85-100 back, same speed.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

We were listening to it also. It did get pretty nasty on the radio. Even a few F bombs were dropped. Wr did just fine jigging a little East of Bessie. Three man limit. Off the water by 1:00 p.m.."


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

And then there was some boat taking on serious water around D can. Heard on the radio that the Coast Guard was called out there. Stern was reported to be only a foot above the water line. Anyone actually see it?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Bohanan66 said:


> And then there was some boat taking on serious water around D can. Heard on the radio that the Coast Guard was called out there. Stern was reported to be only a foot above the water line. Anyone actually see it?


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/34-baja-cat-charter-sunk.296584/


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Whhhhaaaat, i thought the humming of all the i piliots,buzzing of all the kickers,an rattles of all the crankbaits would call in walleyes all the way from the detroit river?????;-) ;-)


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

alumadude said:


> big tourney at mosquito today stay away from the causeway ramp


I prefished Friday with 2 buddies for the owf today. Today was a way better bite. 3 of us ended up with 16 keepers and lost just as many. Lots of short strikes


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

My bad, I was thought you were giving results for Erie today, was going to ask if you were jigging or trolling.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Jiggin


----------



## Mike H (Mar 24, 2009)

Great Job, Did you need to add ant weight or jets or just the deep diving lure?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

We only added weights to the perfect 10's


----------



## Mike H (Mar 24, 2009)

Decoy hound said:


> We only added weights to the perfect 10's


Thanks for the come back


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

we avoided the crowds as well, we didn't limit got like half a limit each day but it was very peacfull


----------



## B-lou (Mar 14, 2006)

I was making a north troll around the niagra area heading to c can and had a boat off my port and starboard quarter so I had no room to maneuver when off in the distance to my port side hear comes a blue and white thompson pulling big boards 200' out each side trolling east with plenty of room off his port side to give way but instead just kept comming straight for me. Had to finally put kicker in reverse and make a 90 degree left turn with trolling motor while pulling all my lines to keep from having a collision with his board, missed by less than 10 feet all the while getting f-bombed and mother f*** by this guy for not knowing the right of way on the water. Correct me if I am wrong coming head on port to port is the proper procedure unless other circumstances prevail and when coming at each other at a 90 degree angle starboard side boat has the right of way which I was and could not maneuver but he had plenty of room to maneuver did not need him to make a sharp turn just give way a little....am I right or wrong? Forgot to mention that most of the boats in the area were trolling north and south but this guy was cutting a path 400' wide east and west


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

You're absolutely correct!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

100% ignorant on Thomson's part. Port to port and yielding to boats off starboard bow is the rule. Too many just don't follow the rules.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

You are correct head to head, you cross port to port. Vessel crossing at 90 degree the vessel to starboard is the stand-on and required maintain course and speed. The other vessel is the stand-off vessel and is required to alter course to avoid collision. I have found very few people know what to do in these situations or just do what ever they feel like doing. When you have all these little boats zipping around this stuff is going to happen. Most of these guys in their tiny tournament boats and bass boats are clueless to the rules of the road or they just don't care. I was out there Saturday and Sunday and watched them running around with no regard to anything that was going on around them. I have always wondered why if most of the trollers are in a nice little line. Someone always has to be different and troll perpendicular to them and time it so they go through the meat of the pack. This time of year I think the western basin sets a record for the amount of idiot, inconsiderate, fishermen assembled in one place at one time. Then let's not forget about the bass fishermen out there that love to block the channels and putt around in front of you. Then expect you to stop a 5 ton vessel in a stiff breeze so they can make a couple more casts. Rant over.


----------



## gw2kpro (Jul 5, 2012)

B-lou said:


> I was making a north troll around the niagra area heading to c can and had a boat off my port and starboard quarter so I had no room to maneuver when off in the distance to my port side hear comes a blue and white thompson pulling big boards 200' out each side trolling east with plenty of room off his port side to give way but instead just kept comming straight for me. Had to finally put kicker in reverse and make a 90 degree left turn with trolling motor while pulling all my lines to keep from having a collision with his board, missed by less than 10 feet all the while getting f-bombed and mother f*** by this guy for not knowing the right of way on the water. Correct me if I am wrong coming head on port to port is the proper procedure unless other circumstances prevail and when coming at each other at a 90 degree angle starboard side boat has the right of way which I was and could not maneuver but he had plenty of room to maneuver did not need him to make a sharp turn just give way a little....am I right or wrong? Forgot to mention that most of the boats in the area were trolling north and south but this guy was cutting a path 400' wide east and west


Blue and White Thompson is gong to be in for a rude awakening one day when he causes a collision and is found to be liable for its outcome. Just like when driving a car, "not knowing" basic rules and regulations is not any sort of defense.


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

Here is my question to all of you that troll, Are the rules written to provide guidelines for boats that are trolling or, as is stated in the rules, for vessels that are underway? IMO, the rules are for boats that are underway, running from one point to another. For some reason it seems that trollers feel like they have the right of way when on the water. What do the rules say about a boat that is drifting? Nothing? Does a boat out drifting have any right of way in any situation? The bottom line is that we as boaters still have to show some common sense. I don't care who has the right of way when I'm out, I will always be a defensive operator of my vessel! I don't have a problem with giving way to avoid a bad day!!!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's the snag with that. You can't talk to every single boat within eyesight. Following the coast guard regulations should keep traffic organized. People yielding who don't have to can cause a mess as well. Although sometimes your left with no choice.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

The Pecking Order 

There is a "pecking order" that can be used as a simplified memory aid to determine right of way for vessels 
of different types. Get very familiar with this list, as it is important to understand it thoroughly. 
The lower most vessel on the list is the give way vessel, and must stay out of the way of vessels that are higher on the list: 

Overtaken vessel (top priority)

Vessels not under command
Vessels restricted in their ability to maneuver
Vessels constrained by draft
Fishing vessels engaged in fishing, with gear deployed
Sailing vessels
Power driven vessels

We recreational fishermen fall under either overtaken or power driven. I am not going to explain the others and sailboat needs no explaining. We are either at the very top of the list or at the very bottom.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

you guys think it's bad in ohio come over to mich waters...it's really bad


----------



## tylerhunt (Jul 5, 2013)

On monday there was a boat captain, pulling big boards that made a statement over the radio that if other fisherman did not want to clear the way for him, he would just take out their yellow boards, He said that they bring 
$25 at garage sales and he had no problem with taking them out. This seemed like a form of bullying to me. Many of you probably know this captain. If we all respect each other and use common sense, we can all get along. but making statements like this over the radio is not the way to gain respect from the rest of us. I hope he did not really mean this, but he clearly made the statement.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

mkalink said:


> The Pecking Order
> 
> There is a "pecking order" that can be used as a simplified memory aid to determine right of way for vessels
> of different types. Get very familiar with this list, as it is important to understand it thoroughly.
> ...


That's great! Lmao! I like your thinking from the top of the list, it does seem most of idiots fit in that category of "not under command"! Funny!


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

tylerhunt said:


> On monday there was a boat captain, pulling big boards that made a statement over the radio that if other fisherman did not want to clear the way for him, he would just take out their yellow boards, He said that they bring
> $25 at garage sales and he had no problem with taking them out. This seemed like a form of bullying to me. Many of you probably know this captain. If we all respect each other and use common sense, we can all get along. but making statements like this over the radio is not the way to gain respect from the rest of us. I hope he did not really mean this, but he clearly made the statement.


I was out there and heard the comment. It was directed at another boat that was the give way boat who refused to give way.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

tylerhunt said:


> On monday there was a boat captain, pulling big boards that made a statement over the radio that if other fisherman did not want to clear the way for him, he would just take out their yellow boards, He said that they bring
> $25 at garage sales and he had no problem with taking them out. This seemed like a form of bullying to me. Many of you probably know this captain. If we all respect each other and use common sense, we can all get along. but making statements like this over the radio is not the way to gain respect from the rest of us. I hope he did not really mean this, but he clearly made the statement.


we be settling that at the docks alittle later,hes probably some little guy with a big mouth,and a big boat.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

seems like some guys arent really enjoying themselves out there, fishing is suppose to be relaxing,the last thing i want to do is troll in the same spot as 10 other boats,huge lake lots of fish.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

tylerhunt said:


> On monday there was a boat captain, pulling big boards that made a statement over the radio that if other fisherman did not want to clear the way for him, he would just take out their yellow boards, He said that they bring
> $25 at garage sales and he had no problem with taking them out. This seemed like a form of bullying to me. Many of you probably know this captain. If we all respect each other and use common sense, we can all get along. but making statements like this over the radio is not the way to gain respect from the rest of us. I hope he did not really mean this, but he clearly made the statement.



Whos the Captain ? Have a few buddies looking for some big boards and releases. Im sure they would have no problem taking his on the the Lake .

Dwayne


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

island troller said:


> Its a big lake . Lots of fish out there even in spots that are not packed solid with boats. It more enjoyable to listened to the Saturday verbal fights on the radio then to be in them. I heard plenty today on the radio.


Hey Al Rich here. I dont even turn the damn radio on. Ive never seen more rude disrespectful people in my life. If everyone just followed the rules to the road then all would be well and use a little common sense.


----------



## B-lou (Mar 14, 2006)

Apparently the rules do not apply to some people and to top all that other stuff off he said if I didnt get out of his way he would ram his big board into the side of my boat and take all my lines with him.....which would have been a big mistake


----------



## tylerhunt (Jul 5, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> I was out there and heard the comment. It was directed at another boat that was the give way boat who refused to give way.


Im sorry but I did not see it that way and I was within 150 yards of him when he made the comment and I was watching very closely as things happened.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Rich Long said:


> Hey Al Rich here. I dont even turn the damn radio on. Ive never seen more rude disrespectful people in my life. If everyone just followed the rules to the road then all would be well and use a little common sense.


Yes Rich I turn the radio on now not to share information with fellow fishermen but rather to get some excitement on a slow day from the arguments and threats that is constant on the radio. My have times changed on Lake Erie. It was going good again today on channel 79. I definitely would not have he radio on if I had young children on board.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

It's a big lake, there's always open water for your own trolling pleasure. I witnessed the mayhem at the cans last weekend and simply moved a bit east to avoid the traffic for the most part. Soon, they will discover walleye elsewhere. We picked up seven trolling between Lorain and Beaver Creek on Wednesday. Plenty of parking at Hotwaters.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

The radio provides great entertainment for me as well when the fishing is slow. Had some great laughs during fall night bite


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Nate167 said:


> The radio provides great entertainment for me as well when the fishing is slow. Had some great laughs during fall night bite


Port to port!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Rich Long said:


> Hey Al Rich here. I dont even turn the damn radio on. Ive never seen more rude disrespectful people in my life. If everyone just followed the rules to the road then all would be well and use a little common sense.


Common sense??? What the heck is that?


----------



## Firelee83 (Jan 10, 2015)

How bad is the fishing if every body is just bickering at each other on the radio?


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Decoy hound said:


> Port to port!


Lol that still makes me laugh


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Curious if it's a zoo today at the cans? We are fishing east and I'll leave a report later.


----------

